# Probiotics for Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Probiotics for Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Positive ResultsClinical evidence indicates that probiotic agents cannot only alter the flora of the gastrointestinal tract but may decrease symptoms in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). A randomized, double-blind trial showed Bifidobacterium sp. reduced composite symptoms by 35% (p .gt. 0.05) relative to placebo over a period of eight weeks in a group of 77 patients (Gastroenterology 2002;122(4):A-59. Abstract 498). Improvement was most pronounced for bloating, pain, and bowel movement difficulty. Although another probiotic, Lactobacillus, was ineffective, the efficacy of Bifidobacterium suggests IBS is mediated by an abnormal response to inflammatory pathogens in at least some patients. "The benefit in those receiving Bifidobacterium was significant in the overall population, but some patients achieved an especially marked response that translated into a substantial improvement in quality of life," reported Eamonn Quigley, MD, University of Cork, in Cork, Ireland. The probiotic appears to compete with pathogenic bacteria to reduce inflammation. Both specific symptoms and quality of life returned toward baseline values during a washout period after therapy was discontinued, reinforcing the efficacy of this therapy. http://www.peerviewpress.com/peerview.nsf/...2002_index.html


----------

